# What's the going rate for.....



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha

But seriously I have someone who is redesigning my logo, as many of you have already seen, and throwing together a basic site for me.

Super basic probably 4 or 5 tabs that looks professional.

What did you pay for yours if you bought it, OR what would you be willing to pay for it? Just so I know how good, ( or bad ) of a deal I am getting :thumbsup:

I'll link the site when it's fleshed out, he moves a little slow for my taste though.... so I hope it's a good deal :whistling2:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Last time I hired a web designer to do a site for me it cost me $600 for 3 static pages. When I got him to add flash that was another $350. 

But like the trades, everybody charges differently - so there is no 'going rate' (so to speak) for web designing.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Last time I hired a web designer to do a site for me it cost me $600 for 3 static pages. When I got him to add flash that was another $350.
> 
> But like the trades, everybody charges differently - so there is no 'going rate' (so to speak) for web designing.


Cool :thumbsup:

I saw an ad recently for a local company to do a site with custom graphics for $250

I avoided them like the plague.

Damn lowballers


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Most professional website designers that I know have a "going rate" of $80-125/hour.

Database development and some other fancy stuff will be more expensive.

The $200-500 full website design services that you see advertised are typically not for a ground-up designed website; they are usually for implementation of a CMS system like Wordpress with an already pre-designed theme.


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Most professional website designers that I know have a "going rate" of $80-125/hour.
> 
> Database development and some other fancy stuff will be more expensive.
> 
> The $200-500 full website design services that you see advertised are typically not for a ground-up designed website; they are usually for implementation of a CMS system like Wordpress with an already pre-designed theme.


^^^ This 

Also, the person who designs your site and the person who program it should be two different people. *most* "jack of all trade" web people end up sucking at either design or programming (and sometimes both!).

But, if it's a really simple site, you MAY be able to get away with a good web designer who knows HTML/CSS enough to program the site, but typically it doesn't work the other way around (i never met a programmer who could really design).

A good web design from a quality designer/programmer may cost you around $1,500-$2,500. 

that being said, i see no reason you need to have a custom site built from scratch when you can use one of these tools. Also, you could pay someone a few hundred bucks to skin a theme for one of those tools and not have to build something from scratch. Plus those will be WAY easier for you to maintain (change text etc) than a custom site that you have to pay a programmer for every time you want to change something simple.

I say go with Square Space, maybe find a designer who can do some basic customization...

good luck, looking forward to seeing something!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

A LOT of time goes into web stuff. Wether it is graphics or the copy or the layout. Figure out what you want to pay for the basic, and save for the site you want if you are budget minded and can't do it on your own.


----------



## MichaelQ (Apr 4, 2010)

Expect to pay about $500 for a basic website. If you want to get business out of it, you should research SEO or hire a professional Search Engine Optimizer to do some work for you. Lots of money on the internet.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

MichaelQ???? You're a carpet cleaner??????????????????????????


----------

